# umm how to uninstall then reinstall driver



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

hey guys,
(umm how to uninstall then reinstall driver) video driver that is, any tutorials on that, try to google it had no luck. having problems
thank you
:normal: :normal:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Remove the driver in Control panel > Add or remove programs. Then reboot - tap F8 during the boot process - choose VGA mode in the menu that comes up. Reinstall the driver and reboot.

Nicholas


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

is this it (ati radeon xpress 200)also where do i get the driver from so i can reinstall it, keep in mind your talkn to a simpleton,when it comes to comp:smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You'll find a new driver *here*. Uninstall the "old" software for xpress 200 in the control panel - reboot. After installing the new driver - reboot again.


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks eneles, I'll try that.:smile:


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi,
done that,
a small screnn came up saying(you do not have permision to change catalyst control settings contact admin) i also tried to do the 5 step process wouldnt let me past the first step of selecting screen size.

any help appreciated :normal: 

also games still no go.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you have administrator rights on that computer? Are you the only one using it?


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

yes family comp


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

cws123 said:


> hi,
> done that,
> a small screnn came up saying(you do not have permision to change catalyst control settings contact admin) i also tried to do the 5 step process wouldnt let me past the first step of selecting screen size.
> 
> ...


Since you get that message you're not logged in as administrator. Are you able to do that (log in as admin)?


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would like to try if i knew how???


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Boot into "Safe mode" by tapping F8 during startup - log in as admin.


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

Done all that still no go. any ideas:sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do I understand this correctly? Are you not allowed to remove the "old" driver when you're logged in as administrator?


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

No. removed old driver np (restart)install new driver np(restart)then when it booted back up into windows it gave me the small box on screen that said something like i cant configure settings in control panel contact admin for help. and it seems to have loaded new drivers ok, they are in program dir.???:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno

should i try this process again uninstall-install


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe a silly question: Did you follow *these instructions* when you uninstalled the old ATI software?


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

i read the raedon link, yes i did it the way they have asked people too.

also i should probably tell you games that once worked on my pc, now do not, which is the reason why i am trying to reinstall drivers.:sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Barnsey (Feb 20, 2007)

is the computer yours ? if not then get the owner to log on as the administrator and configuer the settings for the graphics and try playin the game you want to play.


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes comp mine, bought it new 2 months ago from shop,
tried to sign in as admin, gave me the options (compaq admin) or (admin) i picked (admin) still no changes, I am still getting problem window.any tips anyone.Would a driver cleaner help?:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

So, it's a Compaq? Could you please tell us the model/name number?


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

o.k, compaq presario sr1935an desktop.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

To completely remove the drivers use *Driver Cleaner*. First - uninstall *ALL* ATI software from Control panel/Add or remove programs. Then reboot and use Driver cleaner. Reboot again - this time in VGA mode - turn anti-virus off and install the driver in post #4. BTW, are you able to log in as "Compaq admin"? I don't know what that means, but I'll look it up.


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

ok, I'll try that (what do you mean by installing in post #4 ???)

also just looked and found out all of my files(EXAMPLE: my movies/my pictures etc) are under compaq admin


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

cws123 said:


> ok, I'll try that (what do you mean by installing in post #4 ???)
> 
> also just looked and found out all of my files(EXAMPLE: my movies/my pictures etc) are under compaq admin


The fourth post in this thread where there's a link to ATI. Have you tried logging in as Compaq admin? There shouldn't be a password to that account.


----------



## cws123 (Feb 14, 2007)

drivers still wont work, repeated the uninstall then re install process.this time with driver cleaner. still same msg, also went onto ati website for troubleshooting, went through it all still no go, surely someone out there has incountered this problem b4.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi again. I've asked the other members of the hardware team to help with this problem.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got advice from the Hardware team. We should make sure you don't have malware (viruses etc) in your computer. Please follow *these 5 steps* and post the report in the Hijack This Log Help forum. When your computer has been declared non-infected you can post back here.


----------

